# 2004 Nissan 350z



## Jakey0102 (May 19, 2020)

Debating on selling my 350z but trying to get what it’s really worth with all the mods on it. It’s got a suspension system on it for racing or regular everyday driving, it’s programmed and tuned to the max. It’ll do 0-60 in about 3 seconds. 
Feel free to email me for more info!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The N.A.D.A. web site shows the 2004 350Z in "clean retail" going for $5,850. You can try for $6,500.


----------



## Jakey0102 (May 19, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The N.A.D.A. web site shows the 2004 350Z in "clean retail" going for $5,850. You can try for $6,500.


Even with the suspension costing more than the kbb on the car?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jakey0102 said:


> Even with the suspension costing more than the kbb on the car?


Generally aftermarket add-ons don't always increase the market value of a vehicle. To get the money you want because of your suspension mod, you have to find that special buyer who's looking for the type of suspension you have on your car; you could be waiting for a long time to find that special buyer who's willing to pay your price.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can ask for whatever you want, obviously. I agree with rogoman in that you often don't get what you put into a vehicle unless you find someone who wants those mods. There are a lot of people like me who would rather buy a stock, unmodified car because you don't always know what you are getting into when you purchase a vehicle that has been worked over by somebody else. If you have time to sell it and aren't in a rush, ask what you feel it's worth; you can always lower the price after a couple of weeks if you don't get any hits. KBB in my experience tends to over-value their estimates and NADA seems to be a little more realistic. Good luck!


----------

